# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Προβλήματα Ύπνου

## kostismic

ρε παιδιά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.......στριφογυρίζω ώρες στο κρεβάτι και τελικά σηκώνομαι χάλια.....κοιμάμαι περίπου 4 ώρες και μετά πετάγομαι ξαφνικά απο τον ύπνο μου και νομίζω οτι ξέχασα να κάνω κάτι ή οτι πέρασε η ώρα..Βοηθεια.......

επίσης τις 4 αυτές ώρες που κοιμάμαι είναι κυρίως μετα τις 5....δηλαδή 5 με 9 το πρωί......

----------


## alavastros

Ίσως στο μυαλό σου έννοιες...
Ίσως εκκρεμότητες...
Ίσως κακή διατροφή, ίσως βαρύ στομάχι...
Ίσως ουσίες κι απουσίες...

Πες μας πιο αναλυτικά...

----------


## Nefertari

Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ και βαριανασαίνω όταν έχω στενοχωρηθεί για κάτι ή κάτι μου έχει κάτσει τόσο βαριά (και δεν μιλάω για φαγητό ) και δεν μπορώ να το αποδεχτώ. Δεν μπορώ να το καταπιώ, αν προτιμάτε.

Πολλές φορές νιώθω ότι η αϋπνία οφείλεται σε ένας μικρό είδος κατάθλιψης... όταν κάτι μας λείπει, όταν νιώθουμε νοσταλγία για κάτι, όταν είμαστε στενοχωρημένοι, όταν έχουμε τσακωθεί με αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα... δεν ξέρω αν όντως αυτό ισχύει, απλά εγώ το διαισθάνομαι έτσι!

Κάποτε δοκίμασα Βαλεριάνα, και καλά φυσικό προϊόν (όχι υπνωτικό φάρμακο ) γιατί είχα φτάσει να κοιμάμαι 3 ώρες το πολύ κάθε βράδυ και αυτό μετά τις 3-4 το πρωί. Και σηκωνόμουν σαν ζόμπι για την δουλειά μου γύρω στις 6-7 π.μ. 
Χαζομάρες βασικά, δεν έκαναν τίποτα... όταν ηρέμησα, έβαλα κάτω τα πράγματα, τα βρήκα ας πούμε με τον εαυτό μου, κυρίως για το τι θέλω και πως είμαι, άρχισαν να φτιάχνουν τα πράγματα σιγά σιγά...

Τώρα κοιμάμαι κανονικά, ίσως να φταίει και η παρέα βέβαια... :D
Καμιά φορά αργώ να κοιμηθώ, μόνο αν έχω σκοτούρες... προσπαθώ να τις βάζω στην άκρη για την επόμενη ημέρα... δεν τα καταφέρνω πάντα φυσικά, αλλά το προσπαθώ...

Τα γράφω λίγο μπερδεμένα... σήμερα είναι μάλλον μία από _εκείνες_ τις μέρες όπου απλά δεν μπορώ να αποδεχτώ τίποτα... που όλα φαίνονται να είναι βουνό...
Ας το αφήσω καλύτερα, γιατί το κουράζω...

Καλό βράδυ...

----------


## pops

Η αϋπνία, όπως και διάφορες διαταραχές του ύπνου, συνδέονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό με το άγχος. Ο έντονος και αγχώδης ρυθμός ζωής συχνά μας επηρεάζει ακόμα και σε ώρες που οφείλουμε στον οργανισμό μας να χαλαρώσουμε. 

Πέρα από τους ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες, υπάρχουν διάφορα βοηθητικά του καλού ύπνου. 

-δεν αποκοιμιόμαστε με ανοιχτή την τηλεόραση
-δεν έχουμε καπνίσει τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα πριν κοιμηθούμε
-δεν έχουμε καταναλώσει τροφή/ρόφημα/ποτό που να περιέχει καφεΐνη ή και τεΐνη (ακόμα και σοκολάτες ή αναψυκτικά κόλα )
-φροντίζουμε ο χώρος όπου θα κοιμηθούμε να είναι καλά εξαερισμένος
-μπορούμε να πιούμε πριν κοιμηθούμε ένα χλιαρό γάλα ή και να κάνουμε ένα ζεστό χαλαρωτικό μπανάκι
-φροντίζουμε ο χώρος στον οποίο κοιμόμαστε να μην έχει αντικείμενα, χρώματα, κτλ που να εμποδίζουν τη χαλάρωσή μας. 
-δεν πίνουμε αλκοόλ και δεν τρώμε αργά το βράδυ
-φροντίζουμε να υιοθετήσουμε σωστή ανατομικά στάση ύπνου (πχ να μην επιβαρύνει την καρδιά και την αναπνοή, ούτε να κάμπτει μπροστά υπερβολικά τον αυχένα )

Γενικότερα, υπάρχουν διάφορες διαταραχές του ύπνου, άλλες με σωματική και άλλες με ψυχολογική (συναισθηματική ) αιτιολογία. Αϋπνία, άπνοια, υπνοβασία, bruxism (τρίξιμο δοντιών κατά τον ύπνο- δε γνωρίζω ελληνική ορολογία ) είναι κάποιες από αυτές. 

Καθώς ο ποιοτικός ύπνος είναι διαδικασία συντήρησης του οργανισμού, πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί σε οτιδήποτε μπορεί να το διαταράσσει. 

Πριν 2-3 χρόνια παρακολούθησα μία σειρά σεμιναρίων ψυχολογίας της υγείας κατά τα οποία δινόταν πολύ μεγάλη έμφαση στη σχέση καλού ύπνου και λειτουργικότητας του σώματος και του εγκεφάλου την ημέρα. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να μεταφράσω το υλικό που έχω και να το γράψω εδώ.

----------


## Nostras

ΟΠΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ Ο ΥΠΝΟΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΤΕ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΟΜΟΥ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ, ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ.

ΕΠΙΣΚΟΠΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΝΟΥ

----------


## Alkmeon

.....διαταραχες υπνου......αναζητηστε το υπολανθανον αγχος!

----------


## τι-ποτέ

λοιπόν, σ\'αυτό, είμαι τυχερή!
όταν είμαι στεναχωρημένη ή αγχωμένη, το ρίχνω στον ύπνο...
αυτό το καταφύγιο δεν το έχω χάσει! :)

----------


## olga_soul

Εγώ πάλι παιδιά από τις πολλές έννοιες και δραστηριότητες της ημέρας παθαίνω ακριβώς το αντίθετο.......πέφτω ξερή με τη μία, χωρίς να έχω κουράγιο να σκεφτώ τίποτα!!!

Αυτή την έντονη ανησυχία στον ύπνο που αναφέρει ο φίλος μας kostismic, προσωπικά την είχα πριν 8 χρονιά με το έντονο άγχος που βίωνα και την κατάθλιψη, ενώ τώρα τη βιώνω μόνο αν έχω φάει αργά για βραδυνό.......;)

----------

